# 55 gal. help with stocking



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have so many cichlid tanks im tired of it. I wanted to do a catfish/shark mix?? what do y'all think and are there any suggestions? Here's what i kinda had in mind.

1- pictus
1- redtail
1- pangasius
1- bala
1- croaking cat
1- spotted raph

This is just a grow out tank mind you. I know it wont work in the long run I just want something to look at besides rocks for now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, it won't work out in the long run, and typically I don't recommend that people purchase fish that they know won't work out, without knowing what sized tank (volume and dimensions) they plan on using long-term, and when they plan on getting it.

Could you please also clarify, that when you say Red-Tailed Cat are you referring to _Phractocephalus hemioliopterus_, that grows to over 36" and 200lbs?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... p?news=661

Do you mean a 55, 000 gallon aquarium???


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yea i was talking about a red tailed shark not catfish. my bad. and no i ment 55gallons.
http://www.aquariumlife.net/profile-ima ... -shark.jpg
so since y'all crushed my stocking list. lol. what could i do in the 55 that involves sharks/cats? Or is there anything?
I guess i dont own a oscar yet. I might just go with one big fish instead. but still give me somethings that might work instead of just saying nope that wont work. thx again guys.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

How about Pimelodus pictus? I've kept these in the past and found them to be active, interesting and relatively peaceful, keep them in a small group. I've also had good luck with large schools of Synodontis nigriventris (upside down catfish), given a shady aquarium they're diurnal, school and spend the majority of their time upside down! I think the pictus get about 8" and the nigriventus don't reach more than 4". I'm sure someone here as some experience with cyprinids like the "sharks" you were suggesting. I really like my Siamese algae eaters, they may not be the most colourful, but they do school, are peaceful and are hardy as ****. Not to mention the fact that they eat nearly every kind of algae available to them throughout their entire life cycle!


----------

